# Called dealer for first service, not impressed.



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Exactly why I changed my own oil today. It's too important to screw up.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know I typically bring mine in around 30% which on my Cruze is about 7000 miles on full synthetic oil. My dealership never gives me a hard time about it except when they are super busy and can't get me in right away then they asked me to take the car down to 20% and not to worry because it will be ok. When they ask me to bring it in at that percentage that's what I know they are blowing me off or trying to buy themselves more time until they can get me in for service.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That's crazy seeing that on gas cruze they will always mark 3K miles in the window. The free 2 year maintenance had a number of changes listed so it's not like you will want your oil changed every 2 months like a free refill on fountain soda/pop. As for 3 still on the lot, they are still on the lot not being serviced or driven. Most likely ordered as safe conservative colors hidden in a sea of LS Cruze with no fancy banners in the window saying "DIESEL". Was there dealers between you and the one you purchased from?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

HINT - Beware of stealership service shop's where EVERYBODY is sitting in corners, wearing tall pointy hats, looking like dunces (wink,wink)!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> HINT - Beware of stealership service shop's where EVERYBODY is sitting in corners, wearing tall pointy hats, looking like dunces (wink,wink)!


Lord Almighty! Isn't that just the plain truth!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Before shooting the entire dealerships service dept. down......you are baseing your aggravation on someone answering a phone.
Admittedly, clearly someone who should be cleaning the waiting area since they don't know how to follow up.

You may have a good dealer being poorly represented.....I recommend a stop in/face to face visit before throwing them under the bus.

Don't forget the name of the phone contact though......her boss might be interested in your experience.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

I was a little aggravated with my dealer as well. When I picked up my TD after the first change the RO had dexos 1 listed. When i asked about the oil i was told that "the computer doesnt let us put dexos 2 on the RO yet" which was not real assuring. Just about that time the parts guy, unprompted, said "Is the diesel yours? Yes it got the right oil, I pulled it" so I felt a little better but i don't know that I will be taking advantage of the service in the future. I might see if I can talk them into just giving me the oil and filter next time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You also said "dealers" plural in your opening statement. In addition to what Robby said check one of the other ones.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

Its all about finding the right service/parts guys. I bought my car at Freeway Chevy in Chandler Arizona, and will NEVER go back there except for the half price oil change. I take my car to Thoroughbred Chevy also in Chandler for any work. I know the service guys personally, and they take care of me everytime! They work on my dad's 77 K10, my 2004 Supercharged Sunfire, and not my 2013 Cruze. NO MATTER WHAT! They are even asking their general manager is they can honor my half price oil changes from the dealer I bought it at.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The % doesn't matter. You are entitled to 4 free services. If you want to have all 4 in one day you can do that. There are no limits other than a max of 4 before 24000 miles.


----------

